# Market movers - 30/07/04



## sharefilter.com (1 August 2004)

ASX movers 040730 - price up 1%+ and volume up 100%+

Code,Close,%,Volume
AAC,134,1.5,231736
AGC,182,1.1,376000
AGM,13.5,3.8,645095
ALW,50,4.2,372925
AMP,627,1.1,10839694
ARQ,107,9.2,3437055
AUMOA,1.9,18.8,691434
AWC,519,3.4,30126218
BCD,50,2,267926
BGF,9.3,4.5,2536900
BHP,1318,2.7,29147172
BHPIZK,271,8.4,128500
BHPXDK,203,8.6,147340
BHPXDL,143,30,119000
BIT,29,9.4,460830
BTA,57,1.8,204482
CBH,20.5,5.1,3523898
CUE,7.2,2.9,763000
DDF,138,3,3620970
EHO,4,5.3,113346371
EMI,12,4.3,161156
...
more at www.sharefilter.com

also available - NASDAQ, NYSE, LSE...

Happy trading everyone!


----------

